# Halloween Hysteria and other All Hollows Frolics....



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

A friend and I tracked it down a couple years back I think, when a member was trying to identify a song. She bought the last copy on Amazon at the time ("more on the way") and gave me a listen. It's a pretty ambitious undertaking and I'm hoping to pick up a copy this year when the wallet loosens up a bit.  It's definitely fun stuff from someone who loves the season.

It's not likely something you'd hear on the radio though - and I don't know that I'd put it on anywhere as background music. I think it's really about storytelling so you kinda need to pay attention to get the most out of it.

The artist, Alan Sanborn just joined the forums here earlier this year, and I think he mentioned that he sells them directly if you're interested in picking up a copy. I'll see if I can find the post.

Here's the link to that thread...http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...osts-come-out-halloween-song.html#post1591524

And here's a link to his myspace page...you can hear some of the songs there...
myspace.com/alansanbornandtheallhallo/music/songs

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

GG..

quite helpful. I'll see about dropping him a line...

I heard "Ghosts" on halloweenradio.com ...love it!

Spookmaster


----------

